# Corncerning job on Cruises



## Jayson (May 16, 2012)

Hi there,
the other thread " ship job " is closed ,so I'm using this to have your opinion. I non-EU but i'm in Ireland with Student Visa since 2007. I would to know about Cruises Job. I would like to find a job and live in Portugal. Can you give some advise and procedures.thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cruises call and stop over in Portugal, but I'm not aware of any that are based here, so you need to go to the cruise lines parent companies or their employment agents, to find employment, that employment might then give the opportunity of a suitable Visa to live in EU.


----------

